# In paper today, What do you think???



## rachunter (Jan 16, 2003)

This was in todays Charleston Gazette...

What do you think?




http://www.wvgazette.com/section/Editorials/200510044




Deer

Grace and beauty

GARDENERS who want Charleston’s urban deer killed by razor-sharp arrows have revived their proposal. On Thursday, the City Council’s Rules and Ordinances Committee — which previously voted unanimously for deer-killing — will consider a new plan eliminating some objections that scuttled an earlier proposal.

Under the revised ordinance, archers could shoot deer only on tracts larger than 10 acres, and only from elevated tree stands. This would prevent deadly arrows from being shot among homes on residential streets. Also, city trucks would come to neighborhoods to remove any wounded deer that collapse on family lawns.

While the new plan is an improvement, it still makes us wince. It will be sad if the lovely creatures that tiptoe amid Charleston’s greenery are slaughtered in this manner.

We realize that gardeners are upset when deer munch their vegetables or decorative shrubs. We wish that effective methods could be found to divert the grazers elsewhere.

We realize that most city officials support deer-killing, and warn against car crashes and Lyme disease from deer ticks. The new proposal is likely to get the same strong backing as the previous one.

Nonetheless, it will be a shame if the exquisite animals, poised and gentle, as graceful as England’s swans, are gouged to death by arrows.


----------



## tedhunter (May 3, 2004)

*Anti Propoganda at its finest.*

I drive through there fairly often and work in the Williamstown area at times and hadn't gotten the strong anti sense that this column of negativity portrays. I think that you natives need to HAMMER that paper for printing such a load of balderdash and answer it with some hunter education about loss rates vs hit rates in your area. Even for an editorial, this is sensationalist and cries out for rightous indignation. 

Just keep the letters tactful, no insults (harder to do) and keep pressing the point that you know the difference between a cement deer and the real thing. Range is also a good point to bring out to bring out as well as normal recovery distance for a double lung hit. Stress the local safety rates for hunting injuries, if it is like everywhere else - it will be incredibly low.

The area needs something. On 64 as well as 77, after about 5:30 - you can see them on bothsides of the roads and in the median. Nothing harder to overcome than the emotional animal lover. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Txjagermeister (Aug 25, 2005)

They tried that crap about 2 years ago in town and bowhunters started coming out of the woodwork Bro.Think half the town showed up for that city commision metting!!!Man it is just crazy what the paper can get stirred up. :angry:Think they did some research to find that no one had ever been killed accidenly with a bow and arrow!! If memory serves me correctlly.Think there was one case someone actually shot someone intentionally :mg: Anyway I doubt it will ever pass when the bowhunters start showing up in full force :wink:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

*What else can be done???*

I really dislike people who can criticize a topic, but offer no better solution. I agree with one think this author mentioned. "_We wish that effective methods could be found to divert the grazers"_ 

However, the author has no idea how an arrow kills. _"gouged to death by arrows"_ It sounds like the Mexicans, taking a bunch of sticks and sticking the bull to piss it off before the big bull fight.

I have hunted deer in many different ways. The gun usually knock them down and scares the heck out of them. Some go down quickly, but most do not.

Most of the deer I have every shot with a bow, I though, I had missed. They just sort of walked off. They weren't frightened, but more curious what had happened. Then their legs went weak and they fell over.

_"We realize that most city officials support deer-killing, and warn against car crashes and Lyme disease from deer ticks."_ I can't see how they could see otherwise. Cars can be fixed but if it doesn't directly affect to the cost of your auto insurance it will indirectly. Despite, the aggravation of having an auto repaired and other things. The vehicles have people inside. 

I once met a man who was terribly disfigured. I later found out he had been driving a car and hit a deer. The deer came through the windshield and almost kicked him to death in its death agony. He suffered tremendously from the infect wounds and was still going through reconstructive surgery.

I have hear of others being either killed by similar accidents or because of their avoidance of hitting a deer. The author probably has never been it the right place at the right time. If you think you will not hit a deer if you use extreme caution, you are wrong. I have had too many come out of nowhere and is some cases the accident was truly an accident. Perhaps, if the author contracts Lyme disease or is in a car accident or has a loved one killed from such an accident, they won't be so loving of the _"grazers". _ 

_"Under the revised ordinance, archers could shoot deer only on tracts larger than 10 acres, and only from elevated tree stands. This would prevent deadly arrows from being shot among homes on residential streets. Also, city trucks would come to neighborhoods to remove any wounded deer that collapse on family lawns."_

I don't know the extent of truth to this statement, but I would think there should be some sort of proficiency rating before the hunter should be able to hunt. I don't really see how this is going to be very effective anyway since you can't hunt on anything less than 10 acres. I won't think there would be many places in Charleston which would have 10 acres, unless you are considering some inducstrial areas.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

I didn't know WV had bunny huggers ssheesshh! What's the world coming too. Did you notice the key words and the way the story was phrased? 
Razor sharp arrows, deer killing, "it still makes us wince." Who is us? What group is this person with?
"It will be sad if the lovely creatures that tiptoe amid Charleston’s greenery are slaughtered in this manner." Sad for who?? I bet the homeless shelters and the folks in them would appreaciate all the meat that gets donated! Slaughtered? 
What planet is this person from? ...Gouged to death? :angry:

Oh yes I will write a letter to the editor of the paper. :angry:


----------



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

One thing that I know is true of the world today is that people are growing too soft. The sissy that wrote that article obviously didn't disect enough frogs in science class.

"Gouged to death". What a chooch.


----------



## Spreggy (May 29, 2005)

> but I would think there should be some sort of proficiency rating before the hunter should be able to hunt.


There is a park near here with controlled shooting to knock down an out-of-control population, and they require that you have taken an archery deer before. They don't want the park deer to be your first deer, less chance it will expire on some yuppy's lawn I guess. :wink:


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I think the author of the article needs a "brain enema" !!!


----------

